# Pearce Pastures Spring 2015 Kidding Thread: BLUEBELL is in LABOR!



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 24, 2015)

Our first kids have arrived and Nova gave exactly what we were wanting (which NEVER happens).  We wanted a buck out of her and had requests for another buck and doe.  TADA!

She did really well for the most part.  The first buck was a bit tangled and came out backwards, one leg forward and the other back.  Then the doeling had to have her snout tipped up because she was sort of lodged crown first.  Third came out without any fuss at all.  There was a fourth waterbag and sac but it was empty.

Pics below.  Plus a shot of Nova seriously FLIRTING with out buck while she was in labor.  Wow.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 24, 2015)

Nova...the flirt!!!!  hahahahahahaha!  Babies are beautiful


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 24, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 24, 2015)

They are beautiful!
I am really liking the black/ black and white goats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 24, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> They are beautiful!
> I am really liking the black/ black and white goats!



They are Holstein goats


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 25, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2015)

I do love black and white goats.  Who am I kidding...I like all of them.  

On my way now to check on our next candidate: Lily.  She is our pet pygmy.  Wonderfully smart and I could never part with her even though she has no real purpose on the farm other than to let me love on her.  She is HUGE.  We had a visitor yesterday who saw her and just bust out laughing.  I should take a tape measure to her.  I am betting she is 3 feet wide and on 1.5 feet tall.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2015)

No progress yet.  She and one other are due but I am quite suspicious of the other's pregnancy status.  Pumpkin looks a bit pregnant (larger in the middle than normal, swollen lady parts, being very moody) but she has no udder build.  She has a week maybe before I would say no go, but we will see.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2015)

THREE YEARS IN A ROW!!  THREE!!!!  I checked Lily at 7 this morning-nada, udder not full, just chewing hay.  I checked her at 1, just before I ran to the store with my kids-nada.

I come back at 3 and BAM, there are triplets in the pen.  Are you kidding me Lily!  I mean, I am glad she doesn't need me at all but I never get to see her birth.  She is sneaky!

Girl #1 Red and white, looks just like her daddy.
Girl #2 Gray Agouti, very cute and love that coloring.
Boy #1 Light red and white, white frosting


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats! I like their colors


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh my goodness, they are soooooo adorable! Congrats! 

We had a doe similar to Lily, I would literally SLEEP in the barn with our doe Heidi and would she kid when I was there? NOOOOOOOOOO, the brat would get up (AFTER I SPENT THE NIGHT WITH HER FREEZING MY BUTT OFF) and act like she wasn't even preggers so when I would go to shower or do a quick run to the feed store the brat would pop em out so fast you wouldn't even believe it! She was such a snot! 

I hope Pumpkin took


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 5, 2015)

Pumpkin has been in labor since last night and is finally pushing.  First kid was stillborn and came out with a small placenta of its own own.   I am wondering how this might end up.  She is still contracting and lightly pushing but no kid in the canal yet.  It may be that she is overdue and this is going to be a fruitless labor for her.  Wish I could speak goat because she is clearly sad over the first kid.   Updates soon...


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 5, 2015)

so sorry to hear


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 5, 2015)

I hope everything turns out ok


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry about the first kid    hope things go better for her soon


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm so sorry pearce.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 5, 2015)

No more kids but all is well.  Theses things happen and while I would love to have been able to have another doe like her running around, I am so glad my girl is okay.  We will be monitoring her closely for any fever spikes because she did have a lot of "intrusion" as we assessed her in the last 24 hours.

I am certain now that they kid had died a few weeks ago and she was now overdo. Given the smallness of her udder and the unusual labor set, it makes sense too.  She seemed very anxious to kid but her contractions were not very productive and intense as with normal labor. The placenta was intact but small and did not seem well formed, though the umbilical was.   Kid was small but not floppy and had teeth that had emerged.  

We are both tired.  She is napping and I am about to.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## cindyg (Apr 5, 2015)

It's so sad when they don't make it.  One of my does had three but only one survived, I really think she was missing the others for the first few days.  She seems good now and the little doe is fine too.  She was in labour for a few days, I had the vet out after the first day, contractions and mild pushing but nothing in the canal either, he did an ultrasound and said he could see two kids who seemed fine and she wasn't really dilated enough yet, so let her go.  Next morning I came out to one up and dried off and two little guys dead on the ground.  They were cleaned off so I don't know if stillborn or not, but it's hard on everyone isn't it?  Condolences.


----------



## Sunny75 (Apr 5, 2015)

So sorry for your loss.  Glad mamma is ok though.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 5, 2015)

Momma is cleaned up, checked over, and back with her pals.  She is still stopping what she is doing, looks around and cries out for her kid but she will be okay.  I wish I had been able to move faster so she didn't even see it.  Her LGD Charlie was curled up with her tonight.

Our last doe due this round is Bluebell and she has about 20 days more to go.  He udder build is nice and this is her third freshening and she has done very well with labor.  Last year, she had quads without much fuss.  Hoping for a repeat.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 11, 2015)

Congrats on the new kids! Love the set of colors on Lily's kids!  So sorry that you lost Pumpkins' little one, and glad Pumpkin is okay!  
Aww, good dog Charlie!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 22, 2015)

Our pretty girl Bluebell is due sometimes in the next week (two of her kids are in my avatar).  Her udder is very pretty already. I can't wait!  I have a wait list for her kids but part of me really wants to keep one.  Probably can't get away with it this year since I am bringing home three new bucks in the next few months.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 22, 2015)

Yay!! Congrats! Best wishes for a safe, healthy delivery for her and the kids!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 22, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## SkyWarrior (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 22, 2015)

Good luck with Bluebell!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 27, 2015)

No change with Bluebell over the weekend, other than a bit more moody than usual.  I forgot to run out to check her before I left for work this morning but her ligs were still rock hard at 5 last night so I am probably good---I hope.  Anyone want to run by my place ?  

She is still in with all of the other goats and our two LGDs and my only concern with that is that the younger LGD is still a bit of a puppy.  Louie LOVES the babies and is very tender with them but he has not been with a laboring doe or brand new newborn and I do not trust him yet.  Charlie is very much a midwife.  He has cleaned off babies with the momma and kept other goats away several times in the past but Louie is more dominant and bigger.

I will separate her from them tonight and maybe if she happens to kid when I am home and have help, I will let Louie in with us to get some experience.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 2, 2015)

I was really getting worried yesterday that it was day 151 and we had softened but nothing else.  Then I checked my calendar...yeah she is not due until maybe Monday (day 145).


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 2, 2015)

I think you need to change the title of your thread to Bluebell is NOT getting ready  


Glad you figured you out the right date


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 4, 2015)

YAY!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 4, 2015)

Yay!  I think today is the day.  Ligaments gone, udder full, and clearly contracting.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 4, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 4, 2015)




----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 4, 2015)

Prayers that everything goes well!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 5, 2015)

Two HUGE bucklings.  Bluebell was laying in my lap and I really had to convince her to push because she was not wanting to.  When that big fella finally came, I understood why.  The tri-colored brown/red is loooooong too.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 5, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 5, 2015)

Ahhhhhhh!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 5, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 5, 2015)

Congratulations!!   Glad everything went well! Cute babies!


----------



## norseofcourse (May 5, 2015)

Congrats!  The brown one looks twice the size of the other one!


----------

